# Tyddyntyhen Tara



## AatHarv (6 November 2013)

Hello... 
Bit of a longshot here but just wondering if anyone knows this little mare 
I sold her almost 5 years ago now and would just love to know where she is and how she is getting on.
Tyddyntyhen Tara (Taz), Welsh section D. 
She'd be 9 now.


----------



## SuperH (6 November 2013)

Hope you find her 

I have a Tyddyntyhen mare, she is a star.


----------



## charmel2000 (2 December 2013)

Hi sorry to jump on this post. I have a Tyddyntyhen mare too, she is 5yr old. I was just wondering if you knew anything about where they come from ie the stud etc? Thanks

Where did you sell your mare, as the lady I bought mine from knows a lot of people in West Wales so if it was around there she might be able to help.


----------



## Lynsey88 (4 December 2013)

I have a Tyddynhen mare too! a 7 year old, out of the Glywydwern fergie, by still time left  be good to here from others who do and see some pics!


----------



## Lynsey88 (4 December 2013)

I also met my mares breeder (so assuming ur horses breeder too) at the beginning of summer, may be able to find his contact details. He was a very old man, and when I showed him a picture of my mare he couldn't care less! haha! I guess he's bred quite a few!


----------



## charmel2000 (4 December 2013)

Your mare isn't Tyddyntyhen Seren Mai by any chance is it Lynsey88?


----------



## Lynsey88 (8 December 2013)

yes it sure is!


----------



## charmel2000 (8 December 2013)

When I went to try my mare out, the owner rode out on your mare!  Did you get my PM?


----------



## SuperH (8 December 2013)

Mine is 10 so a bit older than all of yours.  Mine is by Maesmynach Majestic out of Tyddyntyhen Eurosa.  I don't know anything about mine other than she had a foal who also has the Tyddyntyhen name so I assume she was still owner by the breeder at the time.


----------



## charmel2000 (8 December 2013)

There seems to be a few Tyddyntyhen's about but very little info about where they came from. Think the breeder is an old chap. On allbreedpedigree.com your mare is out of the same mare as ours? Do you know where your mare was sold to?


----------



## charmel2000 (8 December 2013)

This is my mare, last summer


----------



## SuperH (9 December 2013)

Lovely pony. 

Mine has a very empty passport history but I know she was owned by more people than are listed.

What is yours called?  

I saw that Eurosa had been covered by Taffechan Jack Flash a few times, I also have a Taffechan mare and she is the spitting image of Jack Flash.  I have often wondered what my two combined would be like as they are so different, then I saw they had crossed the two bloodlines so would love to see some photos of their offspring.


----------



## charmel2000 (9 December 2013)

My mare (photo above) is called Tyddyntyhen Marigold born 2008, her dam is Glywydwern fergie and I was told by the person I bought her through (that sold her on behalf of breeder) that her sire was a piebald called Shaddow I think but can't find any info on him.


----------



## SuperH (10 December 2013)

Ohh that is interesting, the stallion who sired my mares foal was called Shaddow.  I couldn't find anything out about him either.


----------



## charmel2000 (10 December 2013)

Where did you buy yours from,  I contacted the lady I bought my mare from yesterday and she very kindly sent me a link to some photos on Facebook of shaddow. If you msg me your name I can friend you on fb and send link if you want to.


----------

